# Some new toys i got :D



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

pretty sure i have enough metal halides to start a small grow op

and for those that are wondering the big silver balasts are dual 400Wers

and a pic of my planted tank that im tempted to use the co2 system on


----------

